# Im not one to make these posts



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

share it here....this is a traditional christmas party night. I went to mty G/F's christmas shindig and got trashed....now I am seeing 2 PFury's ...


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

hahahaha. enjoy the ride


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

we need pic.....i have a bad imagination..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> share it here....this is a traditional christmas party night. I went to mty G/F's christmas shindig and got trashed....now I am seeing 2 PFury's ...










dam im jelous
i have to have 2 monitors to see that


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Damn i wish i was loaded!! All me and my g/f was go to walmart at1am and got some krill for my P's then went to a diner. Watch out for the hangover tomorrow morning.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mike is wasted! lets all take over!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dude....pack...youve seen my pic whikle wasted


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I think I am going to have to blend up some margie's


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this is me like 4 months back....notice the socks!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am not that far off tonight....actually worse....but no ramen


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Did you pound ham?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

newportman said:


> Did you pound ham?


 what do you mean? I pounded the king of all beers....LITE beer


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

I prefer Hams Beer.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I prefer miller lite....not too bad on the guts!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*THAT WAS NOT 4 MONTHS AGO!!!*







Try 2, pal!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

it couldve been 2....regardless....i was wasted.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I aint their yet buddy, but im on my way


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

kawi ryder said:


> I aint their yet buddy, but im on my way


 weakling.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

ahh our fearless leader hammered... well i am a bit buzzed myself at the moment, but since xenon posted a pic of himself drunk awhile back.. here's one of me of me wasted a couple months ago (hallween party, i was the devil)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

lets all post drunken pics!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Runningmad said:


> ahh our fearless leader hammered...


 I am not leader....just another drunk asshole.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I never took a pic when I was drunk


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

u know me and my friend are drunk when we are that damn close lol!


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Runningmad said:
> 
> 
> > ahh our fearless leader hammered...
> ...










aren't we all


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

hooray for alcohol! i just drank about everything there and a lil more


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

boxer i wanst invited


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I never took a pic when I was drunk


so i'll say it before someone else does.. since the guy to girl ratio on this site is about 100 to 1.. i'm sure just A pic of ms natteri would be well recieved... and on that note.. this being my 3rd post in about 5 min.. i am done for the night.









and boxer just for the record.. .bacardi 151=the devil.... oh... rough nights there


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

with the smirnolf ice


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

newportman said:


> with the smirnolf ice


 ugh...beer mixed with smirnoff ice? dude, disgusting!


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Beer goes good with Newports.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

newportman said:


> Beer goes good with Newports.


 that my man....is a HUGE concrete truth.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Its all about guinness and sierra nevada pale ale. All the way


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

kawi ryder said:


> Its all about guinness and sierra nevada pale ale. All the way


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

me, now, 16 oz cups of jd on ice


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hareball said:


> me, now, 16 oz cups of jd on ice


 with a pfury bandana!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > me, now, 16 oz cups of jd on ice
> ...


 after wearing the shirt a few days I decided to put on my head before sending ot off to the washer :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

you define the word badass to me.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

talk about bad ass...when we registered the jon on the machine we used a damaged tshirt and it had your image printed all over it before we had it just right. I should have sent it through the dryer and sent it to you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

damn you!!! a pfury keepsake!! \

back to drunkeness!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I just finished a 5th vodka and am pretty tossed right now.


----------



## msryry (Dec 13, 2003)

boxer said:


> hooray for alcohol! i just drank about everything there and a lil more


 Looks like the only thing you polished off was the smirnoff


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ive never been drunk, heck I have never had more than a sip and that was 15 years ago


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im with you nitro, i dont drink.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

msryry said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > hooray for alcohol! i just drank about everything there and a lil more
> ...










Thats what I'm saying man, It looks like he's a litttle wuss to me if he thinks he's drank alot.. And Its probuly his MOMS anyway...
Ryan


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

..i don't really care for drinks under 20%. the smirnoff were for the girls, the beer was for the guys to fill up the bongs and the 4 pints of everclear was for me and my close group of friends. unfortunately someone stole most of the everclears when i was drunk. my friend made me some drinks with jack daniels and captain morgans mixed with coke. do u really think that was all the drinks there? there were at least 30 people there with so much more drinks. only weak drink i like is long island iced tea..


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

just finished a half a fifth of tequila, woo hoo

and still get to work tommrow, Boo Hoo









oh well sh*t happens hopfully is not a polar bears


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2003)

As long as we're posting our bad drunk pics...


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I have my own pass out page from college.

pass_out


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I also have my own chair.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

beer and cigarettes are crap

root beet and bubble gum cigarettes are the sh*t though!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Pic is a bit old....Me on the EDITops I mean on the left....man what a dumb ass lol


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

qwooooooooooeeeeee i am efuckedddddddd


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

my birthday present:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another treat for me:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

an end result of anonymous party goer
btw-it's not me.....

If this is innappropriate delete it.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

lol poor guy :rasp: . looks like hes dosnt want his picture taking


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice butt.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

ha ha he got the tequilla shits


----------

